

Assembly listing of the Sinclair Spectrum ROM - parenthesis
http://www.wearmouth.demon.co.uk/zx82.htm

======
pfedor
There's also a number of disassembled ZX Spectrum games on the Internet, e.g.,
<http://www.icemark.com/dataformats/hobbit/index.html>

